# Bought 95 Altima. Can't figure out if SE, GXE, etc.



## tracyg (Jul 5, 2005)

I just bought a 95 nissan altima. It needs a new transmission. I am trying to find one to put in, but they say they need to know what style of car it is. I can't locate it anywhere on my car. No manuel. Looked online. Gave my vin# to 2 different places. How in the world do I find out what it is? I think it may be an SE. Can anyone help me? Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tracyg said:


> I just bought a 95 nissan altima. It needs a new transmission. I am trying to find one to put in, but they say they need to know what style of car it is. I can't locate it anywhere on my car. No manuel. Looked online. Gave my vin# to 2 different places. How in the world do I find out what it is? I think it may be an SE. Can anyone help me? Thanks.


list out what it has, ie; side skirts, fog lights, 4 wheel disk brakes, sunroof, factory fogs, alloy wheels, no side moldings on the doors... things like that.
btw, i just named off most of the things that an SE has... oh and, they are full of it. if its a 5 spd, a 93-01 tranny will work with nothing special needing to be done.


----------

